# Nikon SB-700?



## cdg2985 (Nov 12, 2010)

I'm looking into purchasing the Nikon SB-700 Speedlight, it's brand-spanking new, in fact, I don't even think it's out yet so I'm not sure how much information I could get on it, but my question is:  I plan on using this flash off-camera a lot, now, I'm pretty sure that I will need to purchase another device that lets me use this flash off camera remotely.  I had a photographer friend of mine show me two different devices, he said that one was the more expensive alternative, and there was another that was much cheaper but pretty much did the same thing, I'm totally new to all of this and exploring the lighting part of photography is what I want to master next.  My camera is the Nikon D90.  Does anybody have any advice as to if the SB-700 is a good start for a beginner like me and what else I might need to use it remotely?  Any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks!!!


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 12, 2010)

The D90 can control it remotely without any extra devices, and the SB-700 can also be the wireless commander if you wish.

That said, it would need to be within site/range of course. Some people use Pocket Wizards or eBay knock-offs that work quite well but I believe you lose the iTTL functionality and will be shooting manual. This may not be true with the Pocket Wizars, but they are quite a bit more expensive.

Unless there is something in particular you need out of the SB-700 you might be better served with an SB-600 wich is cheaper and has a little more power.

Also, there is another brand (Nissin) that makes a really nice unit called the Di866, which power wise is nearly up there with the SB-900 and has a full range of options (master, slave, wired, wireless, etc).

I'm sure others will chime in with more recommendations, but I doubt many will have solid info on the SB-700 just yet other than what they've read.


----------



## cdg2985 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, well that's good news!  Someone told me that the SB-600 can only be used as "slave."  Also, I have no idea what I'm doing lol but my main concern is to be able to put a flash on a stand with a diffuser/umbrella to get some nice lighting in the outdoors, and I want to be able to use that flash without the on-camera flash going off...just to clarify in terms I understand a little better:  so I can buy the SB-600 or 700 and my Nikon D90 will control it wirelessly without the on-camera flash going off and without a pocket wizard or device like the pocket wizard?  Looks like I'm going to have a lot of reading to do in the manual! Ha!


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 12, 2010)

I'd go with the Sb-600... if your looking to save some money. You can pick one up slightly used for 150 bucks.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Nov 12, 2010)

The flash will go off, but it shouldn't effect the photo in most cases (in some instances it will be however, such as shooting close to reflecting objects). Nikon does make a flash blocker that works well.

But yes, you can control the flash units (SB-600, SB-800, SB-700, SB-900) wirelessly with the D90 without extra equipment.

The advantage of radio triggers is mostly distance and not needing line of sight for them to work.


----------



## cdg2985 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thanks so much!  You just saved me a decent amount of money, I figured that the on camera flash would effect my shot, but now with that info, I don't see why I would "need" the 700.  Thanks again!


----------



## KmH (Nov 12, 2010)

Since I don't rely on TTL, I now mostly use $90, Vivitar 285HV speedlights, and inexpensive ebay radio triggers:

Vivitar 285HV Flash 233965 B&H Photo Video

ISHOOT, PT-04 C Wireless Remote Radio Flash Trigger with 3 receivers


----------

